# Surge porn



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

How are you not Online for that good stuff????


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

You’re such a tease.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> How are you not Online for that good stuff????


I was at my real job


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

I saw this Thursday night. I didn't take the bait..


----------



## MOJAVE MADMAN (Mar 24, 2019)

I QUIT IF I GET THOSE FLAT SURGES

FRIDAY WAS UNLIMITED PINGS AT 500% PT

IVE NEVER SEEN A 48 DOLLAR FLAT SURGE POSTED YET


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MOJAVE MADMAN said:


> I QUIT IF I GET THOSE FLAT SURGES
> 
> FRIDAY WAS UNLIMITED PINGS AT 500% PT
> 
> ...


Give it time, it's coming


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Check this one out, dig that huge surge amount!!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Check this one out, dig that huge surge amount!!!


Such a turn off


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Such a turn off


LOL dude unfortunately not all porn is good or has a happy ending ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> LOL dude unfortunately not all porn is good or has a happy ending ?


I don't think Uber gives happy endings


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

PDX right now. The frigid one.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> View attachment 306671


Looks like a Surge Penis image.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Looks like a Surge Penis image.


NO! Serious?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> NO! Serious?


The nerve of some people


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Chasing surges and playing the 'tip game'. Nice. UberHub or XAntster?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Yeah, I was in Busy area, expect trips soon last night. I kept getting requests to drive 20 mins for a pickup. How is that a busy area if they keep trying to send me some place else?


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

It's all an Illusion. - Richard Bach


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

New Year's Eve 2018. Lil city called Adelaide in SA, Australia


----------

